# i need a double tree and pole, where can i get it?



## jeanniecogan (Feb 3, 2016)

i am looking for double tree with pole, prefer steel. does anyone knoe where i can purchase one? thanks for your help in advance.

jeanniecogan


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 3, 2016)

http://www.kingston-saddlery.com

C2201.TP Mini or Pony Easy Entry Horse Cart Telescoping Team Pole-NIB


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 3, 2016)

thank you Peggy.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 3, 2016)

what type of vehicle?

carriage accessories

double trees, yokes & parts

tongues, double trees & spreader bars

Oxbow Wagons & Carts

Pioneer equipment

Buggy

Used to have links for more, can't think of them right now...

A silver penny farm


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 3, 2016)

thanks Paula. it is for a large mini wagon.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 4, 2016)

Pioneer is a good one for that.

Who made the wagon? What type of running gear, tires and tongue hook up does it have?

Pics?

Al B might know of a good source as well. He does a lot of driving and has sources for things I don't have. Also, the Bryants - though I have't seen them on the forum much at all in the past year.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 5, 2016)

you might try my draft horse super store. I don't know what length your looking for. I think they have one that's 11ft.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 6, 2016)

Paula, it is a homemade wagon made by a friendfor me it has 16 inch wheels big fat ones. the wagon box measures 30 inches wide by 60 inches long. i will try to take a picture or two this afternoon.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 7, 2016)

I went to a local sawmill and got some oak 2x6's and made mine myself, with a lil bit of hardware from the hardware store. Mabe the friend that made the wagon can help you.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 7, 2016)

my friend is up to his ears in alligators, so i don't want to bother him, 2 x 6's ?? could you take a picture? i have thought about making it myself, i will think on it. thanks for the idea.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Feb 7, 2016)

We have an aluminum team pole on our wagon. Purchased it from the metal dealer. I think it is 2x3. Strong and lightweight.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 8, 2016)

I will as soon as I get a breal in the weather. It's put up in an old shed out back for now, and I'll have to move a few things to get a decent picture. There's nothing to it really. The hardest thing is making the pole end match the conect to the wagon axle and everybody makes theirs diferant


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 10, 2016)

diamond c, i sure would like it if i could make it. waiting for better weather, aren't we all!!!!!


----------



## diamond c (Feb 11, 2016)

My father-in-law helped me (translation OVER KILL ) but thats the way it goes. Mine starts out at the wagon end 6" wide. Then just past the evener it starts to narrow to about 2" at the frant end. Making the conection to the wagon axle will probobly be the hardest part. He built mine stout enough to use for draft horses, but it made hime feel good and I don't ever have to worry about failing me and thats what matters. I'll try to get those pictures next week.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 12, 2016)

thanks diamond c


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 4, 2016)

Peggy, thanks for the info on Kingston. i purchased it on friday (last) and receive it today, super impressed with the quality. however (and i knew this) it is made for a cart and i will use it on a wagon. my son is a machinist and is taking th whole works to his work and figure it out. thanks again.

ANDthanks to all who sent me help to find what i wanted


----------



## diamond c (Mar 6, 2016)

sorry that I nevr got those pic's to you. I got busy at work all the sudden and just havn't had a chance to. If you still want them I'll try to get out there today and get some pic's taken and put them on here late tonight.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 6, 2016)

yea, please, i just bought another wagon will need a pole set up for that one too. thanks diamond c


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2016)

Can you post pics of what you got and how you have it hooked up to work? I'm always curious after someone asks for pointers/help on something how they acheived what they were asking about (that wrote up so convoluted!!)....


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 17, 2016)

paintponylvr, i will be showing pics, probably this weekend. my son is taking his merry old time with it. thanks for asking


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## diamond c (Mar 19, 2016)

Here is my home made set up. just kind of guessed at how to make it but it works alright.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 20, 2016)

thanks diamond c , that looks like it will work for my next wagon, coming soon.

pics are taken and will try to get the off my phone tnight. my son did an awesome job.


----------



## diamond c (Mar 22, 2016)

noticed when taking the pictures that the double tree is starting to rot on one end. It has had to sit out in the weather a lot. So I will be replacing that,probobly with a piece of 2x2 square tubing like the single trees are. I would like to have one that is all metal, pole double tree and single trees. Mabe next year. But for now its just repair an/or replace as needed as safly as posable.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 24, 2016)

Diamond C - I couldn't quite make it out - how is the tongue attached to your wagon? Is that something you can/do unhook to store the tongue?


----------



## diamond c (Mar 27, 2016)

yes the tounge is pinned so that it is removable and it pivits up and down. that way it works for bigger or smaller teams, or going up and down banks and crossing ditches. I'll try to get a better picture of it on here in a day or two.


----------



## diamond c (Mar 28, 2016)

here is the close ups you asked for. I hope this helps.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 1, 2016)

well, i think i finally figured this out. here are a couple pics of the wagon


the wagon needs refinishing. the double tree is exchangeable with the shafts for a single horse.i purchased the double tree itself from kingston saddlery. it is made for a cart (2 wheeled). my son made the parts that attach to the wagon. i see in the pics that i didn't get close enough to the fittings, i can bring it outside today and get more close ups.

i can tell you that the kingston doubletree is VERY well made.


----------



## diamond c (Apr 2, 2016)

looks good. did you make it or where did you get it? how big is it, its hard to tell by the pictures? i'm thinking of completly redoing both of mine, 1 this sommer and the other next winter. nether will be very fancy but a little more user friendly.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 3, 2016)

hi diamond c, it was homemade by a friend, and it has held up through a lot . i have had it a couple years..it measures 29 inches wide by 60 inches long. i plan on putting i sun roof on it as soon as the boys settle down into their pair work.

i traded some big horse tack for it, i really like the easy entry he made ..mine is certainly not fancy, but it is very user friendly. i also put solid tires on it. got them from harbor freight.


----------

